# Serenity - Spitfire Audio "Bedlam Piano" Demo



## tiago (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, guys! Today I wanted to share with you yet another (unofficial) demo of mine for a product in the Spitfire's Labs range. The "Bedlam Piano" has a truly unique sound that is very distinct from every commercial piano library that I tried and this demo was truly a lot of fun to make. Although it is definitely not an "every situation" kind of piano, I think it is (like the "Soft Piano") quite an incredible addition to any composer's collection, since it is given away pretty much for free... As always, any feedback on the composition and production is very much welcomed!


----------

